# Redfish in Apalachicola, Fl?



## bfason

Anyone ever been for red fish at Apalachicola?  What's it like?  Any recommendations on guides or places to stay.  Looks like we may be headed that way.


----------



## Dustin Pate

It is a very good place to go. You can stay in Appalch or St. George if you are into the beach thing. You can catch plenty of fish off the island itself. If you are set on a guide look at the Robinson Bros.

www.flaredfish.com


----------



## Kenr

*Bay city lodge*

They have it all. Guides or if you prefer to do it yourself.
Good rooms and food and bait shop and ramps on site
Lots of good resturants just down the river.


----------



## virgil

*bay city lodge*



Kenr said:


> They have it all. Guides or if you prefer to do it yourself.
> Good rooms and food and bait shop and ramps on site
> Lots of good resturants just down the river.



x 2 on bay city lodge


----------



## FlyingFishing

The fishing down there is GREAT!  We usually go to Carrabelle which is just to the East.  You can catch anything from whiting, redfish, trout, blues, pompano and much more.


----------



## bfason

What's the best time of year for redfish down there?


----------



## oldcsm

*Apalachicola Reds*

My fishing partner and I go down there 3 or 4 times a year. We spend an entire week in October every year. The fishing is terrific. The bay is full of Oyster bars and grass. There is also old and existing bridge piling structure. We typically stay on St George Island. If you're on St George, you can fish the gulf beach or the bay. There are plenty of access points. 
One of our favorite spots is Bob Sikes or government cut. This is man made channel from the bay out to the Gulf and can have some good current in a moving tide. There are rock jetties that extend into the gulf on both sides. The fishing there is usually very good. But in order to get to it from the beach you have to be renting a house on the "plantation" which is usually a little more pricey than the other rentals on the island. If you have a boat you can launch at the bridge and head west about 5 miles and you're there. You can find some reasonable rates in the off-season. There is a good ramp into the bay just before the bridge going back to the mainland. If it's windy, there's a good ramp in Apalachicola to the immediate left after you cross the bridge over the Apalachicola River. We have caught good numbers of Reds, Seatrout and Flounder in the spring and fall, fair numbers at other times. In fact, we're looking for the first 2 week stretch of decent temps and we're heading back down there in Feb/Mar.


----------



## Dustin Pate

bfason said:


> What's the best time of year for redfish down there?



It is good most of the year. But the fall is nice because it isn't so hot and the fish bite. The first of October can be really good.


----------



## bfason

I said the best time of year, but I meant to ask when is the best time between now and August?


----------



## wharfrat

bfason said:


> I said the best time of year, but I meant to ask when is the best time between now and August?



Grassflats on northest tip of St. George by the state park in 4-8 ft. of water. You will get tired of catching trout. Go west from there about a mile and fish the broken up shore on high incomming for reds. April-May. Trout bite best early and late. But the water is still cool enough that they don't vanish mid day.


----------



## Swamprat

April to May would be the best time with early May probably getting the nod for bigger reds.

Plenty of trout and if the water gets warm enough you have a chance of picking up a few small sharks as well.


----------



## rotorhead

*Apalachicola reds*

When you go to Apalachicola you will find some fantastic red fish, trout and many other types of fish. Live bait is best but cut bait always works if you can find some oyster bars around grass beds. Look for a little deeper water but take care when running the bay. It might be six feet deep where you are running and then it goes to six inches before you can turn. I consider it home away from home and it is only six hours away from Atlanta. Tarpon run the passes in the fall as well as bull reds and big trout , flounder and drum. When you fish there keep a set of current regs on board the boat. Cape San Blas is just down the road as well. Good luck
Rotorhead


----------



## GREG66

Its good fishing , go stay on St. Georges Island. Its great for the whole family, I live about 1.5 hours from there . We go all the time.


----------



## Cha5e

We have a house on St. George in the Plantation. The fishing is always good. I am not sure what your situation is. If you have a boat, I would bring it and fish on your own. I will be there May 8th thru the 16th. We will be fishing the earliest moving tide of the day. We fish where The Robinson Brothers take you. The place is called Nick's Hole, and if you look at an aerial photo of the island, you will see a runway for the airport. The big inlet, or you could prolly call it a cove, is where they go. It is a great place for reds. The flats to the east of Nick's Hole are GREAT for trout. At daybreak, you can catch your limit in trout in 30 minutes on topwater lures over those flats. You can rent a skiff for $125 a day. That's what I would do. There is also Dry Bar. This is on the west side of the bay. It is a long oyster bed that extends 400 yards out into the bay. On an outgoing tide, West Pass pulls so much water out of the bay. If you fish upcurrent from the oyster bar with a live shrimp or pinfish under a weighted popping cork, you will also catch your limit of reds, trout, and flounder. Let me know if you have any other questions. It is my favorite place in the world, and I know you will love it. Also if you need a place to stay let me know, and I can tell you about our house.


----------



## Cha5e

http://www.resortvacationproperties.com/vacationrentals/details.php?propcode=MAISON&vr=1

Here is our house.


----------



## bfason

Looks really nice and a little too expensive for just a bunch of guys.


----------



## Cha5e

Well when you go down, PM me to let me know, and I will call the front gate. This way you all can have access to Bob Sike's Cut, you all will catch a bunch of fish.


----------



## GREG66

There is a motel in Eastpoint, which is between St. George and Apalach. I think it is called the sportsmans lodge, not much to it but it will work just fine for the guys. If thats not it you can google eastpoint Fl. motels.


----------

